# de quoi + infinitif



## yangcher

je ne suis pas très sur de l'usage de _de quoi, _esc-ce quelqu'un peut me l'expliquer un peut? merci beaucoup.

il y a de quoi manger; il y a de quoi etre content


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour yangcher,

Oui, c'est correct. 
Ca peut signifier :
*avoir quelque chose à* (à mang_er_)
*avoir des raisons de *(d'être content) 

 […]

J'espère que je n'ai pas oublié trop de choses... 
Au revoir


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

1.  Trouver *à *manger

ou

2.  Trouver *de quoi* manger


MERCI


----------



## quinoa

La 2) est plus correcte.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour à tous,

y a-t-il quelqu'un parmi vous qui puisse m'expliquer la différence entre "de quoi + inf." et "qqch. à + inf."? Ces deux constructions me semblent similiaires, pourtant, je crois qu'elles ne s'emploient pas indifféremment.

Voici la phrase que j'ai trouvée dans un livre de grammaire:

_"Les affamés auront *de quoi manger*."_

Dans un autre livre, j'ai trouve cette construction ci-dessous:

_"Je cherche *quelque chose à boire*."_

Puis-je remplacer l'un par l'autre et donc dire comme suit:

_"Les affamés auront quelque chose à manger."_

_"Je cherche de quoi boire."_


Quelle est la différence entre ces deux tournures pourvu qu'il y en ait une.


Merci d'avance et bone journée


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pas de différence de sens pour moi. La version avec de quoi est peut-être un peu plus littéraire.


----------



## SimoneSimon

Bonjour,

  J'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu l'expression "quoi à + verb" dans le sens de "quelque chose avec laquelle on pourrait faire quelque chose d'autre". Donc, par exemple, un prof pourrait dire à ces élèves, "Apportez quoi à écrire à la bibliothèque." Aujourd'hui, je l'ai sortie en parlant d'une bourse, où j'ai dit, "Ils te donnent quoi à vivre," mais je n'en étais pas sûre.

Est-ce que vous avez entendu cette tournure, ou est-ce que je me trompe?

Merci!


----------



## OLN

C'est une tournure fautive. L'infinitif n'est pas précédé de _*à*_.

On dit _*de* quoi écrire_, _*de* quoi vivre_, etc.

En consultant le dictionnaire de WR, tu trouveras beaucoup de fils du forum dont le titre comprend "avoir de quoi".


----------



## Amaurose

Bonsoir,

Je crois que tu te trompes, et que tu confonds avec une autre tournure idiomatique; en effet on dira plutôt "Apportez DE quoi écrire" ou "Ils te donnent DE quoi vivre". Je n'ai jamais entendu cette tournure, c'est peut-être du dialecte, et les dialectes ont souvent des tournures fausses, [...]

J'espère t'avoir aidée!


----------



## Christina_N

Salut!

pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi (du point de vue de la grammaire) dans la phrase

_*il y a de quoi manger*_

ce "*de*"?

Normalement le verbe *manger* demande pas la preposition "*de*".

merci d'avance pour vos reponses!


----------



## Mayoucha

"De quoi" est une tournure qui s’emploie avec les verbes à l’infinitif (De quoi + verbe à l’infinitif) et qui signifie "ce qu'il faut", "ce qui est nécessaire pour".  

  Ex => - j’ai de quoi me réchauffer.
          - On a de quoi vivre.
          - Il a de quoi manger….


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, c'est _quoi_ qui demande la préposition _de_ dans ce cas. Il faut voir _de quoi_ suivi d'un infinitif comme une locution sans vouloir chercher à l'analyser exactement. Selon le contexte, elle signifie _des choses à, ce qu'il faut pour, matière à, _voire _suffisamment pour_.

_Il y a *de quoi* manger dans le réfrigérateur_ = Il y a *des choses à* manger dans le réfrigérateur.
_J'ai acheté *de quoi* faire une tarte_ = J'ai acheté *ce qu'il faut pour* faire une tarte.
_Il y a *de quoi* faire des cauchemars_ = Il y a *matière à* faire des cauchemars.
_Il a avalé *de quoi* assommer un bœuf_ = Il a avalé *suffisamment* [de calmants] *pour* assommer un bœuf.


----------



## Nircolartor

Bonjour, j'ai lu cette phrase "avez-vous de quoi payer?". Elle veut dire, par example, "avez-vous ce qu'il faut pour payer?" où "avez-vous des choses à payer?"

Merci!


----------



## OLN

La réponse est plus haut. 
"Avez-vous de quoi payer ?" : Avez-vous ce qu'il faut pour payer ? Avez-vous le nécessaire pour payer ? Soit suffisamment d'argent, soit un moyen quelconque de payer (du liquide, une carte bancaire, un chèque).
Ça ne peut en aucun cas signifier  "Avez-vous des achats à régler ?"


----------



## le chat noir

Le "de" dans "de quoi" est le même que dans "de l'eau" : une indication du partitif.
C'est parce qu'on parle toujours de quantités mesurables, d'objets dénombrables ou au moins associées à un degré, puisque le sens est qu'une quantité de quelque chose est suffisante pour produire un certain effet. Il y a forcément un seuil à franchir, même qualitatif.

La quantité mesurée peut être implicite : de quoi s'émerveiller = c'est suffisamment impressionnant pour s'émerveiller
Il y a toujours une idée d'intensité, même si on ne mesure pas "l'impressivité" en unités standard 

*de *_quoi _manger = une *quantité *suffisante *de *nourriture pour manger (se nourrir normalement/correctement)
*de *_quoi s'énerver = un motif _*d'importance* suffisante pour s'énerver
*de *_quoi _payer = suffisamment *d'argent* pour payer


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce _de_ n'est à mon avis pas un partitif.

P.S.: Ça c'est du déterrage de compétition !


----------



## le chat noir

La grammaire formelle du français n'en dit pas un mot, ça c'est sûr.
J'ai déterré ça à la suite d'un autre fil similaire, mais tant qu'à élucubrer, autant choisir le meilleur endroit


----------



## Locape

IlEnAppert said:


> _"Les affamés auront *de quoi manger*."_
> _"Je cherche *quelque chose à boire*."_
> Puis-je remplacer l'un par l'autre et donc dire comme suit:
> _"Les affamés auront quelque chose à manger."_
> _"Je cherche de quoi boire."_
> Quelle est la différence entre ces deux tournures pourvu qu'il y en ait une.


Personnellement, pour ce qui est 'de quoi manger/quelque chose à manger', je ferais une petite distinction. 'Quelque chose à manger' ne me semble pas beaucoup, un repas par exemple. 'De quoi manger' pourrait être de la nourriture pour plusieurs jours. La distinction peut être faible, elle dépend du contexte :
- les prisonniers auront quelque chose à manger (un morceau de pain, un repas)
- les prisonniers auront de quoi manger (de la nourriture en quantité suffisante, même pour plusieurs jours, voire ils ne manqueront pas de nourriture du tout)


----------

